# مشروع التخرج (نبذة)



## يامصبر الموعود (27 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

بعد التحية للجميع "

معاكم احمد خريج ميكا الكترونيك جديد جدااا 
وطبعا كان عندي مشروع تخرج انا وي 6 من الطلاب والحمد لله تم بنجاح 

وبعطيكم فكرة عن المشروع 

واسم المشورع:ماكينة حقن بلاسيك 

وكان عملية تطوير الماكينة من حالة العادي الى الاتوماتيك

plstic injection machine
applied 
changing the machine to automatic motinos

وبضع بعض الصور للماكينة 


هنا حالة تركيب ال pump





وحدة التحكم وتعمل بي ال plc




الشكل العام للماكينة 




-------------------------
اجزاء الاساسية في الماكينة 
-hopper
-heater
-piston
-vice
-piston
-----
عمل الماكينة بطريقه مختصرة :
يتم وضع فيها بلاستيك (اللدائن
وهيا تكون على شكل حبيبات او بودرة والي متبعة عندي حبيبات 
يتم تحوليها على السخانات(heater)
وتتخسن عند درجة 220سيلزيس
وتتم عملية الحقن عن طريق ال 
piston 1
وبعدها يتم قفل الحقن (ويأخد قياس الضغط)

vice الاسطمبة
بي piston2
وتتم عملية التشكيل داخل الاسطمبة على حسب نوع القالب 
لمدة 2.30 دقيقية

وتتم العملية ملها اتوماتيك باستخدام ال 
plc

المشروع كان قديم موجود في الجامعة ولاكن كان غير شغال واغلب الاجزاء عطلانة وتم تحدييثها بجديد 
ماعدا الهيكل العام 
والحمد لله كانت هناك استفادة كبيرة من عدو نواحي 

اتمنى اكون قدرت اعبر عن مشروع التخرج 
كل الود
-------------
ياريت المشرف يعدل الصور ويخليها تطلع مع الموضوع من دون الضغط عليها 
شكرااا​


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (28 يوليو 2006)

*الف مبروك*

[frame="2 70"] 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماشاء الله عليك أخي العزيز, فعلاً مشروع قيّم جداً
أسأل الله أن يوفقك في حياتك العملية الآن


> ياريت المشرف يعدل الصور ويخليها تطلع مع الموضوع من دون الضغط عليها
> شكرااا


تم ما طلبت
وتقبل خالص تحياتي :7: 
[/frame]​


----------



## يامصبر الموعود (31 يوليو 2006)

شكراا لك 

مهندس :احمد 

ويديك العافية على تعديلك للموضوع


----------



## م. عمار الصبري (3 أغسطس 2006)

جزى الله خيراً جميع من عمل ويعمل على أثراء هذا الملتقى وأسأل الله أن يكون في ميزان حسناتنا جميعاً


----------



## plastic eng (7 سبتمبر 2006)

مشاركة رائعة و مشروع قيم جدا . . . .
هل جربتو تغيرو الخام او تعرفو تاثير ذلك في درجة حرارة السخانات و زمن الدورة مثلا . . . .


----------



## sandman (15 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور اكثير


----------



## أسد الرحمن (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## agaaaas (19 سبتمبر 2006)

:33: 


الف الف الف مبروك ..


----------



## arelshazly (21 فبراير 2007)

وفقكم الله يا شباب الأمة والى الأمام دائما


----------



## ICE MAN (24 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ويسر لك امورك


----------



## houssemsoft (11 مارس 2007)

ماشاء الله عليك أخي يامصبر الموعود ربي يوفقك لكل الخير


----------



## eng_sasi (19 مارس 2007)

مبروك علي اتمام المشروع وهي فكزه حلوه بس عايزه اسالك سوال انتوا ليه ما فكرتوش تعملوا روبوت لانكوا ميكاترونكس وسوال تاني هو قبل مشروع التخرج لازم يكون الطالب فاهم كل حاجه ولا بيتعلم من خلال المشروع ده


----------



## الاميرة الحائرة (2 فبراير 2008)

مشروع حلو اكتيييييييييييييييييير الف مبروك


----------



## نقطه الندى (2 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا ...هذه اول مشاركه لي

مشروعك فعلا جميل جدا جدا ولكن اتمنى انك ماتتوقف عند عتبه التخرج وتترك المشروع بالجامعه 
حاول توسع الفكره لتصبح عمليه اكثر مما هي تجربه نظريه ولك شكري على هذا الموضوع .


----------



## برونزيي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

المشروع ده بيضم مراحله كثيرة في الهندسة 

كنترول +ميكانيك + تغيراة بدرجة الحراة 

الله يوفق


----------

